# Kleidung der Stadtwachen von Sturmwind



## Kenji85 (21. Mai 2010)

hallo,

ich habe mir ein Todesritter gemacht, natürlich ein Mensch. Nun habe ich mir über legt das ich mir ein "Stadtset" zusammen stellen will und was passt besser zu einen gefallenen Menschen, natürlich das Stadtwachen Kleidungsset!
Nur ein problem habe ich da und zwar weiss ich nicht wie das Set heisst, oder die einzelteile...!

Vielleicht kann mir ein netter mit Streiter helfen, mir mein Kluft zusammen zu stellen...!

Hoch Achtungsvoll

Manturan - Norgannon


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub, das war doch das kleine PvP-Set in Vanilla, oder?


----------



## Kenji85 (23. Mai 2010)

ne, ich glaube ich weiss wie es heissen könnte und zwar "Imperiale Platten..."


----------



## Zuhlina (23. Mai 2010)

Gerade mal in der Buffed Datenbank geschaut. Es sind wirklich die "Imperialen Platten..." Das waren glaube ich Rezepte die man sich als Schmied in Tanaris holen kann.

Aber der Helm würde fehlen, leider kA wie der heisst.


----------



## Kenji85 (23. Mai 2010)

müsste glaube ich "Imperiale Plattenhelm heissen, das ist der drickig weiße mit blauen rand und einer blauen mähne...!


----------



## Dunkelwolf (13. Juni 2010)

http://diealdor.wikia.com/wiki/RP-Kleidung/StadtwacheSW

Siehe da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteSeb (21. Juli 2010)

Gibts auch ne Rüstung der Stadtwachen von Darnassus?

Oder zumindest irgendwelche collen Sets für meinen Druiden?


----------

